# Common x Brazilian Is It Possible



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all i want know is it possible to breed a common boa with a BRB ?:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2008)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

From wot i understand they are from 2 differnt genus so i dont think they can.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2008)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i cant see it being possible to be honest .


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all i want know is it possible to breed a common boa with a BRB ?:2thumb:


I see no reason why not.I mean if you can breed a Royal python to a woma python and get offspring.Why's is not possible to cross a common boa to a rainbow boa and get offspring.

Royal/woma python hybrid.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> I see no reason why not.I mean if you can breed a Royal python to a woma python and get offspring.Why's is not possible to cross a common boa to a rainbow boa and get offspring.
> 
> Royal/woma python hybrid.


wow thats gorgeous. 

there's also the burmball, bermese cross royal python, so something as different inc. size wise can be bread..... try it and see. the worst that'll happen is they wont produce any offspring.


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

kirsten said:


> wow thats gorgeous.
> 
> there's also the burmball, bermese cross royal python, so something as different inc. size wise can be bread..... try it and see. the worst that'll happen is they wont produce any offspring.


 i agree give it ago wot is worst that could happen,love the woma royals i hade a pair last year but sadly died


----------

